# Signs of Molting



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

G'day all! I was just wondering if there are signs when shrimp are about to molt? 

Thanks!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah the exoskeloten falls off. thats as much warning as you get


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL
Thanks! I guess I'll just keep an eye out. I heard that hiding for a long period of time is a sign? Is there any truth to that?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Their color might get dull right before the molt.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

i have never seen them in the action of molting but ive never seen any warning signs.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I have seen it several times and have never paid attention to possible signs prior. I have learned to spot when they are hunched in a certain way for the few seconds it takes to get their feet and front lose from the exoskeleton, after that they just "pop" out like they have been hit with high voltage. It is neat to see happen....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i have a question, i just got some amanos and theres one thats in front of the glass under some moss and he's been there for the past 20 minutes just staying still. he was pure white but now he's gaining some color back. i know he's alive cause i can see his heart beating and his front little things are moving. and every few minutes he twitches. is he molting? did he just finish molting and is resting?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

crap. the one that was twitching just died. and i found another one like that too


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

What are your water parameters? Ammonia, nitrites, PH, Temp, and such?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Some shrimp just have bad molts, get stuck in an "in-between" stage and eventually die due to being stuck in that position. These don't happen often but I have seen it twice. Usually it occurs when they get interrupted as they're about to pop out of the old shell. I'm not sure how one can avoid this as it's one of those freak occurrences.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

allright just finished checking my parameters. 
ph is 6.5
ammonia and nitrite = 0 and nitrate is 10ppm.

i see two more shrimp that are on their back and pretty pale. what should i do? scoop them out and wait for them to die or is there any way to bring them back to life?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i raised the filter output on the tank thinking it might be a CO2 issue and one of the baby shrimp is on its legs again, the other big one is still on its back. i hope they make it


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope all is well....


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Any updates? I hope the situation has improved.




> I heard that hiding for a long period of time is a sign? Is there any truth to that?


it's usually a sign they have just molted and are waiting for the shell to harden.


----------

